# Wired Connection Keeps Dropping



## dumblo (Sep 15, 2011)

Hope this is the right forum...

I have a Dell Inspiron 1525. At home wired/wireless internet works perfectly. At school I have to keep the laptop wired because the wireless signal isn't strong enough.

I have a brand new ethernet cable and have tried others and for some reason my internet always loses connection after a few minutes. It works as soon as I unplug the ethernet cable from my laptop and plug it back in, but then fails again shortly after.

When I try diagnose and repair, it says I need to reset the network adapter, and when I click on that option it starts working again for a few minutes but loses connection shortly after.

Can anyone help?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is a duplicate Thread that need to be Closed. We'll continue assisting you here.


----------

